

Where Tech Is Taking Us: A Conversation With Intel’s Genevieve Bell - andres
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/02/where-tech-is-taking-us-a-conversation-with-intels-genevieve-bell

======
chuckledog
An awesome person -- her thoughts both challenge and provide a breath of fresh
air. Check out her TEDx talk on the value of boredom:
[http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/TEDxSydney-Genevieve-Bell-
The...](http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/TEDxSydney-Genevieve-Bell-The-V)

------
benaston
I see no fresh insight in her comments. And this is her full-time job?

------
east2west
This is a rather short piece covering big areas. I half expected her to
explain her precise role and her projects at Intel after reading the first
paragraph. She is a good publicist, the way she pivots questions.

